# Fastest Trout bite of the year!



## Capt.Brandon (Feb 11, 2013)

These guys came in from Alabama for a second trip this year. On their last trip they caught 60 nice fat trout and 15 reds. Topping their first incredible trip wouldn't be likely.....but this is Venice! Our first stop of the morning saw a really nice trout bite shaping up. We were throwing live shrimp under a poping cork over an old submerged shore line. The trout were really nice in the 3-4 pound class....and then the redfish started! The 25-28" reds moved in us and completely took over! We had to measure them closely to get our "unders" but made an absolutely beautiful limit of super fat delta reds. From there I moved about a mile and started drifting into an old stubble reef...again where a shoreline used to be...its always good to be fishing with a guide that know where everything USED TO BE. We hooked a trout and I set the powerpole. From there it went completely crazy. When you casted out, you better be ready as soon as it hit the water....because a trout was on it! As we reeled in the hooked fish, other were hitting at the corks and following the hooked fish in! It was absolutely insane! We finished off our limit in 45min! 
The river is dropping and the winds seem to have FINALLY calmed. The action is only going to get better the rest of August. Don't miss out! Also, don't miss out on next years big trout run! I'm already half booked for next year! Get in while you can!
Reel Shot Guide Service puts more fish on the fish cleaning table than ANY OTHER SERVICE....Nobody reaches our level of customer satisfaction....from start to finish.
www.reelshotfishing.com


----------

